# Virtualizing Win 7 VMs



## NickC (Apr 2, 2012)

Has anyone successfully used *F*reeBSD/KVM and virt-manager to run Win 7 VMs? Specifically with audio playback and recording working?

I have tried same in a number of Linux distros but not yet found one that works completely.  Tried the spice drivers as opposed to VNC but even when that did work the sound quality was awful.  So just wondering if anyone else has actually got this working before I waste lots of time installing this only to find the end result doesn't work.

Thanks,
  nick


----------



## vadim64 (Feb 14, 2013)

FreeBSD/KVM and virt-manager  - not a good idea. Did you try qemu?


----------



## Sebulon (Feb 14, 2013)

@NickC

Linux KVM (Kernel Virtualization Modules) works only on Linux. If you want to use FreeBSD as your host for the VM's, youÂ´re better off using vbox. If youÂ´re really keen on virt-manager, you are left with qemu in FreeBSD, which is going to suck quite hard compared to vbox.

Have you tried using Fedora 17, or 18? With the Virtualization packages, everything you need is included, virt-manager and spice-support as well. ItÂ´s dead easy getting to work, itÂ´s basically ready-made for you to use.

Then you can think of Fedora what you like, I myself have my qualms, but for virtualization specifically itÂ´s the best distribution out there right now, IMHO.

/Sebulon


----------



## vermaden (Feb 14, 2013)

NickC said:
			
		

> Has anyone successfully used *F*reeBSD/KVM and virt-manager to run Win 7 VMs?


There is no such thing as FreeBSD/KVM.

KVM is a Linux thing, and has also been ported to Illumos (SmartOS).

On FreeBSD use Virtualbox which is capable of anything You mentioned.


----------



## hedgehog (Feb 14, 2013)

I'd vote for VBox too because I use it to run windows guest OSes and it works just great. You can run it in headless mode without GUI if necessary. Also there is PHP based GUI available for VBox.


----------

